# correct NGK plugs



## crammit442 (Feb 6, 2016)

Anyone happen to know off the top of their head what the right NGK plug is for the 6000 powemax 2 stroke? I also need a plug number for law boy 320R(Toro CCR1000). Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!
Charles


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Bonus points for anyone that knows the plug for the PowerMax 2-stroke - from the top of their head. That's a pretty rare combo, as I recall.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

For the Lawn Boy 320R (Toro CCR1000) 3 HP Tecumseh engine an NGK BPMR6A 

For the 6000 PowerMax 141cc TORO R*TEK (Briggs and Stratton) an NGK BPMR4A


----------



## crammit442 (Feb 6, 2016)

524SWE said:


> For the Lawn Boy 320R (Toro CCR1000) 3 HP Tecumseh engine an NGK BPMR6A
> 
> For the 6000 PowerMax 141cc TORO R*TEK (Briggs and Stratton) an NGK BPMR4A



You are the MAN! Really appreciate the info. If NJ gets much snow I'll get video and pics of them doing their thing. Thanks much!

Charles


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

524SWE said:


> For the Lawn Boy 320R (Toro CCR1000) 3 HP Tecumseh engine an NGK BPMR6A
> 
> For the 6000 PowerMax 141cc TORO R*TEK (Briggs and Stratton) an NGK BPMR4A


You just won a gold star


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

skutflut said:


> You just won a gold star


*
How about a yellow one ?


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> *
> How about a yellow one ?





skutflut said:


> You just won a gold star


Thanks guys, gotta luv that Google!


----------



## warreng24 (Mar 8, 2015)

524SWE said:


> For the Lawn Boy 320R (Toro CCR1000) 3 HP Tecumseh engine an NGK BPMR6A


Would this same plug work in a CCR Powerlite?


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

*A maybe...*



warreng24 said:


> Would this same plug work in a CCR Powerlite?


I'd have to say yes although Toro did make some changes to the snowblower series when they started calling them CCR Powerlite I don't think they changed anything with the engine. When Toro was using a Suzuki 2 stroke engine in some models Suzuki changed the engine after 1983 (I think) and it did take a different plug.
I'd call a dealer just to be sure.


----------

